# Forum Rules (Please Read Before Posting)



## DomLangowski

*Terms & Conditions*

By accessing "Fancy Mice Breeders" (hereinafter "we", "us", "our", "Fancy Mice Breeders", "http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3"), you agree to be legally bound by the following terms. If you do not agree to be legally bound by all of the following terms then please do not access and/or use "Fancy Mice Breeders". We may change these at any time and we'll do our utmost in informing you, though it would be prudent to review this regularly yourself as your continued usage of "Fancy Mice Breeders" after changes mean you agree to be legally bound by these terms as they are updated and/or amended.

Our forums are powered by phpBB (hereinafter "they", "them", "their", "phpBB software", "www.phpbb.com", "phpBB Group", "phpBB Teams") which is a bulletin board solution released under the "General Public License" (hereinafter "GPL") and can be downloaded from http://www.phpbb.com. The phpBB software only facilitates internet based discussions, the phpBB Group are not responsible for what we allow and/or disallow as permissible content and/or conduct. For further information about phpBB, please see: http://www.phpbb.com/.

You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material that may violate any laws be it of your country, the country where "Fancy Mice Breeders" is hosted or International Law. Doing so may lead to you being immediately and permanently banned, with notification of your Internet Service Provider if deemed required by us. The IP address of all posts are recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. You agree that "Fancy Mice Breeders" have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should we see fit. As a user you agree to any information you have entered to being stored in a database. While this information will not be disclosed to any third party without your consent, neither "Fancy Mice Breeders" nor phpBB shall be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised.

All files folders and database information held by us and any content posted by you, remains our property, any attempt to edit or copy files will be treated at theft and will result in action being taken.

We reserve the right to access, change, remove or ban user accounts without notice.

*General Rules*

Each member is allowed one login account. Registering with multiple accounts is not allowed.

Avatars are allowed maximum file size 6,144 bytes (not Kbytes) and should be no bigger than 90 x 90 pixels, the minimum size is 20 x 20 pixels

No more than one signature image may be used Maximum height: 120 pixels Maximum width: 400 pixels Maximum file size: 50,000 bytes (not Kbytes)

May contain a maximum of two smilies. Or one animated smiley. Maximum font size cannot be larger than normal.

Uploaded pictures should be no larger than 800 x 600.

If you wish to participate within the forum an introduction in our "Introduce Yourself" forum is required before posting anywhere else on the forum. This is a requirement not a request.

Multiple or repeated posting in order to increase your post count is not allowed.

Do not cross-post the same question to multiple places. Post your message once, to the appropriate forum and nowhere else or it will be deleted without warning.

Do not link to any site that contains adult content, sexually oriented material or might otherwise be considered offensive. Any post containing an inappropriate link will be deleted and the poster will receive a warning.

Spamming other websites / forums is not allowed, we have a forum for website links provided you link back to us. Anyone found to be sending multiple pm's or posting outside the website links forum will receive a warning and possibly a ban.

Please don't write like this&#8230;

Do Not Use Excessive Capitalize With Every Word You Write 
DO NOT CAPITALIZE EVERY WORD IN FULL SENTENCES 
Do NoT UsE a MiX Of UpPeR AnD LoWeR CaSe LeTtErS In SeNtEnCeS 
Do not use excessive text talk 
*Do not use all bolds please*

It is really irritating and makes one think of the poster as being less than intelligent, when that may not be the case always.

*Keep The Focus*

Be nice to each other and respect everyone's opinions. Constructive criticism is welcome, and debating and discussion are good. We will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or purposeless inflammatory posts. Harassment by any member will not be tolerated and will result in a ban. If you have a problem with another member turn to the respective member of forum staff. We want this place to remain as friendly, warm and fun as possible!

Don't be scared to ask questions we love questions! Include as much information as you can when seeking help. Nobody will be able to help you if you don't give sufficient detail. Your questions are also likely help others if you post them on the forum. So please don't just PM breeders your questions! And please remember questions outside the scope of a certain forum will be moved to the correct forum, but save us the time by making sure you are posting it in the right place.

We want everyone to feel able to share and give advice. However, please don't give advice that you yourself would not follow. Don't just share your feelings. Nor just share your opinions without backing them up. Use your own words. If you wish to use the words of somebody else, quote them, citing the source. Always be sure to separate facts from opinion, but feel free to give the person both. It's OK to share information that you've learned about but make sure the person your sharing it with is aware of your level of experience or lack of...

Do not ask "what's best" because this question cannot be answered objectively. Each and everyone has their own view about what's best in a certain area. The best is what works best for you! Think hard about all the possible courses of action and consider the pros and cons (or the benefits and costs) of each.

Although the staff of Fancy Mice Breeders Forum will try their utmost to keep the forum free from all objectionable content, it is impossible for us to review all submitted posts all the time. Therefore, you acknowledge that all content present on these forums express the views and opinions of their author and not necessarily represent those of any external parties such as the administrators, moderators or webmaster. Hence, the management of this forum is free from all liability for the content within.

*You alone are responsible for the material you post.*

*Feeder Breeders *

You are welcome to seek advice on proper care, feeding and management of feeder mice. You are free to say you are a feeder breeder and you certainly won't be bashed because you are. Some of us also keep reptiles and so may also be breeding to feed. Everyone understands reptiles need to eat too.

*Mousery Market & Sales *

Advertising mice or any other animal or supplies outside the Mousery Market section will result in your post being deleted and a warning.

The management have a social network system for tracking sucessfull and non-succesful sales for the benefit of users, sellers and buyers... not to scare you, but we want you to know that it's in place - _Big brother is watching!_ This network system is designed on a discussion basis about sales and to keep an eye on users not collecting and behaving irratically. The group of moderators protecting this network are all considered respectable, responsable breeders and all have a welcome opinion.

We also have a feedback system which is in place for you the user to submit feedback on another user, to submit feedback simply click on the users profile and then click on there feedback score, from here you will have the option to add feedback.

Feedback can only be left *IF* a trade has taken place, any misuse of the feedback system will result in feedback being removed and a warning. NO EXCEPTIONS!

Users that have animals or supplies for sale will list them in the mousery market. Any sales related talk should be kept in the Mousery Market section or via PM.

Anyone found to be breaking any of the above rules will receive a warning, two warnings will result in a temporary or possible permanent ban.


----------



## DomLangowski

_Please ensure you read the new safety notice below, it includes some important information to remember when your online._

*Be safe online...*

Social networking sites like this one are popular on the Internet. Used properly, they are a unique communications tool to keep in touch with friends, colleagues and other like minded people. But like any online tools, social networking sites can be gamed and abused by scammers and other unscrupulous people. People maybe aware of the resent grooming and murder of a teen girl from Darlington, North east england dubbed 'The Facebook Killer'.

It's more important then ever to protect yourself by following a few important steps.

• Be careful what you put online. When you put a photo, or video or written account online, it stays for a very long time and a lot of people can see it. Criminals use the sites to trawl for personal information they can use. Don't put anything up that you might regret. This includes compromising photos and videos, and especially any sensitive personal data eg. address's and dates of birth.

• Protect your privacy. Most social networking services offer extensive privacy options. You can use these settings to prevent anyone you don't know from viewing your information. Think about the information you have online, and whom you want seeing it; set your privacy levels accordingly.

• Be careful about meeting your social networking "friends" in person. It's not easy to tell who a person is from a photograph and a few lines of text. If you're going to meet in person, think about doing so in a public place, during the day.

• Be VERY involved with your kids' social networking. Children are big users of social networking services and face the greatest risks, such as child predation, exploitation and "cyber-bullying." If you decide to let them use social networking sites, limit use, insist on seeing their profile and interactions regularly, and make sure you personally know all of their "friends." Be aware that some kids host "dummy" pages for their parents' benefit, keeping their "real" pages secret.Consider insisting that your child only use social networking sites in common areas like the living room.

• Get away from an unpleasant situation in a chatroom by logging out (this just takes one click) or by changing your screen name.

• Think before you answer private messages. It can be harder to end a conversation in a private chat than in a public chat. A private chat may end up being more personal than you like.

• Use a nickname, not your real name, and a nickname that is not going to attract the wrong type of attention.

If you have experienced anything like the above while using this site please speak up, contact either myself or another administrator, or if anything does happen please don't be afraid to speak up.

Thanks to Artuntaure for providing the be safe doc.


----------

